# Sharpen Thin Parting Tool



## jcollazo (Feb 3, 2007)

My wife just gave a few turning tools she purchased from PSI. I know how to sharpen the bowl gouges but this style parting tool has me perplexed.
How do I sharpen it? 





_Just a note, my wife bought the PSI knock-off of this Crown tool._


----------



## Russb (Feb 3, 2007)

Take a look at the Sorby tool. Begin by grinding just a small portion of the tip like the picture. As time goes by the lower edge will become larger but the tool will still cut. Just a slight touch to the grinder is all thats needed. Your first sharpening will just remove the point. Use with long bevel up.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 3, 2007)

I would use a hand held diamond stone. That is what I use on mine, made from an ordinary butter knife. A few strokes does the job.


----------



## beamer (Feb 3, 2007)

Quick question, Joe:

Is it "fluted"? Some of those thinner parters have a fluted edge, which could make sharpening a little more of a challenge. The best advice I can give for sharpening one that IS fluted is to only hone/grinde the non-fluted part and try like heck not to ding up those flutes.

If it isn't fluted, there's no problem with hollow grinding that edge - start small, though and only sharpen the tip - eventually it'll work back over the whole edge which is important to maintain your angle.


----------



## mewell (Feb 3, 2007)

A while back I bought a similar, but long handled, parting tool from CSUSA. I wrote tech support and got the following info:



> You need to not only sharpen the tip but also the angle on the tool(the long side). If you evenly sharpen both  the tip and the long side then the tool should be balanced continually. Although you do not want to sharpen the tool vertically on the grinding wheel because it gives it a curved shape. You need to run the tool in front of the wheel horizontally ensuring that you will get an even grind.



Since then, I have found that the way I get the best edge for me is to use the belt sander. I had trouble getting a straight point using the grinder.


----------



## jcollazo (Feb 3, 2007)

Beamer - No, it's not fluted. Just a piece of HSS with an angle cut out of it - square edges.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2007)

You got a lot of good suggestions and all will work.

My personal preference will be to do it like the pictured Sorby...slowly.  Note that you don't need to have that shape right away.  Just take off as little material as you need to have a good edge.  Probably just a thousanth of an inch.  My preference will be a diamond hone (by a far margin over the grinder).


----------



## olsenla (Feb 3, 2007)

Joe,

If you go up to the Library forum above, Ed Davidson's video # 4, Inlays.  He gives a real good presentation on a neat way to sharpen this tool.  Hope this helps.

Larry


----------

